

The Kegstool - Crunchgear profiled my college startup I sold. - ChaseB
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/03/31/the-kegstool-a-bar-stool-made-from-a-keg/

======
ChaseB
I started this badboy during my junior year of undergrad at Boise State. Sold
it last year to launch my web startup, www.niblink.com. <\-- had to plug :)

